# Korsika mit Wohnwagen



## Schwarzspecht (11. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

da es im einzigen (?) Korsika-Fred hier hauptsächlich um Trails geht, habe ich mal ein neues Thema eröffnet. Wir möchten im September 2-2,5 Wochen nach Korsika. Kann uns jemand Tipps geben für einen schönen Campingplatz am Meer - mit Wohnwagen erreichbar, ausserdem Bike- und Wandermöglichkeiten ab Campingplatz.


----------



## Matze. (11. Juli 2010)

> mit Wohnwagen erreichbar, ausserdem Bike- und Wandermöglichkeiten ab Campingplatz.




Das beißt sich etwas, Bikemöglichkeiten sind m.Erachtens sehr beschränkt auf Korsika, die Macchia läßt Wege schnell wieder zuwuchern, Traiols sind wenn vorhanden meist extrem ruppig bis unfahrbar. Für mich ist da nichts drin mit biken, dafür umso mehr mit wandern. 
Allerdings sind die mit Wowa anfahrbaren CP´s meist nicht gerade an den besten Wandermöglichkeiten.
Umgekehrt sind die optimalen Plätze zum wandern schlecht mit Wowa erreichbar, also ich wollte nicht das Restonicatal oder das Ascotal rauffahren, das ist mit Auto alleine schon eng genug.

Am ehesten könnte ich mir (zum biken) den Bereich Calvi - ile Rousse vorstellen, da hat es Schotterpisten und ein paar Trails.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzspecht (12. Juli 2010)

Matze. schrieb:


> ...
> Am ehesten könnte ich mir (zum biken) den Bereich Calvi - ile Rousse vorstellen, da hat es Schotterpisten und ein paar Trails.



Das hatte ich auch schon gedacht, das wäre dann die "Balagne" - kennst du da einen schönen Campingplatz aus eigener Erfahrung?


----------



## Matze. (12. Juli 2010)

Ich war bisher auf zweien in Calvi, einer in Traumlage nach der Zitadelle aber den gibt es leider nicht mehr, der andere ist zwischen Straße und Strand, nicht laut, schöner Strand in der Bucht von Calvi.

http://www.camping-calvi.com/

Allerdings war ich bisher meist auf anderen Plätzen die mir besser gefielen:

1. CP Tuani im Restonicatal in Traumlage aber ungeeignet für WoWa
2. CP Arinella Bianca in Ghisonaccia/Ostküste mit Animation, Pool und allem Pipapo.
3. CP Marina di Aleria Ostküste
4. CP Sole e Vista in Porto, ein absoluter Traum, landschaftlich einmalig
5. CP Esplanade im Golf von Propriano


----------



## Schwarzspecht (13. Juli 2010)

Matze. schrieb:


> I
> 4. CP Sole e Vista in Porto, ein absoluter Traum, landschaftlich einmalig



Uiuiuiuiui, das sieht ja lecker aus - wie ist es denn da mit Wandren und Radln?

Und danke mal zwischendurch für dein Tipps!


----------



## fatz (13. Juli 2010)

wenn du in porto bist, speluncaschlucht anschauen alter (roemischer?) weg. muesst man 
eigentlich runterfahren koennen. ob man darf keine ahnung.
allerdings wuerd ich da an der westseite keinen wohni rumziehen moegen. die strasse ist
auch so schon eng.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (13. Juli 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> allerdings wuerd ich da an der westseite keinen wohni rumziehen moegen. die strasse ist
> auch so schon eng.



Mach`meiner Frau keine Angst ;-) Immerhin sind wir in Sardinien auch durchs Gebirge gekommen. Ist das wirklich soooo schlimm? Unser Wohnwagen ist ja eher klein, also kein 7-m-Gerät ...


----------



## on any sunday (13. Juli 2010)

In der Nähe des Bavella Massiv gibts schöne Campingplätze, z.B in Zonza oder Solenzara.

Sind ein paar schöne Touren ohne Macchia z.B. im Foret de Zonza, zur Bergeries de Luvio oder über das Plateau de Coscione möglich. Genaue Tourenbeschreibung habe ich keine, sind aber in den Wanderkarten gut zu finden. 

Hier ein paar uralte Bilder.

P.S. Ja, die Strassen auf Korsika sind so schlimm.  Das einzige Mal, dass ich mir beim Motorradfahren mehr Geraden gewünscht habe..


----------



## Matze. (14. Juli 2010)

> Uiuiuiuiui, das sieht ja lecker aus - wie ist es denn da mit Wandren und Radln?




Radln ist schlecht, Teerstraßen ins Landesinnere die sausteil sind, oder Wanderwege die einfach unfahrbar sind.
Pflicht ist die Wanderung auf den Capu d Ortu den Hausberg mit 1300m ein recht steiler und ruppiger Geselle (nichts für Stöckelschuhtussys) aber nach ca. 5h eine Traumaussicht in phänomenaler Umgebung der roten Granitfelsen. Eine der besten Wanderungen die ich je gemacht habe



> wenn du in porto bist, speluncaschlucht anschauen alter (roemischer?) weg. muesst man
> eigentlich runterfahren koennen. ob man darf keine ahnung.



In die Spelunca kann man bis zur Brücke (wo wir immer nackt badeten)
fahren, dann geht der Wanderweg los, anfangs einige Gumpen zur Abkühlung zum reinspringen mit frischem Wasser, später steiler und grober Weg durch die Macchia.




> allerdings wuerd ich da an der westseite keinen wohni rumziehen moegen. die strasse ist
> auch so schon eng.



Ist nicht mehr ganz so schlimm wie noch vor Jahren, vieles wurde ausgebaut und verbreitert, seit 2001 in mehreren Schritten bis Porto. Wichtig ist, ab Calvi die Route durch das Landesinnere zu nehmen bis Galeria. Die Küstenstraße dort ist ein Traum aus 1001 Kurven und mit dem Motorrad eine der Traumstrecken die überhaupt denkbar sind, aber für ein Gespann denkbar ungeeignet.


Prinzipiell bleiben ein paar grundsätzliche Dinge zu sagen:

2-3 Wochen sind zu wenig und werden der Größe, der Schönheit und der vielfältigen Möglichkeiten der Insel niemals gerecht. Man muß sich auf Teile beschränken.

Wandern und biken verbinden geht nicht so gut, die besten Wandergebiete sind in den Hochtälern im Inselinneren wie z.B Asco, Restonica oder im Bavellamassiv. Die Balagne, wo es eher was zum biken gibt, ist das touristisch besterschlossene Gebiet der Insel, aber Wanderungen beschränken sich eher auf kleinere Touren.

Die besten Strände (aus meiner Sicht) sind im Osten und vor allem im Süden der Insel, dort sind aber wiederum die Wanderungsmöglichkeiten nicht ganz so üppig.

Sollte deine Frau eher an einem Badeurlaub interessiert sein mit gelegentlichen Ausflügen und Wanderungen, würde ich entweder in die Balagne fahren oder an die Ostküste nach Ghisonaccia. Von dort aus lassen sich traumhafte Touren unternehmen zum wandern, auch biken ist möglich, allerdings für meine Begriffe sehr eingeschränkt.
Von Ghisonaccia aus ist sehr gut erreichbar das Bavellamassiv(die Dolomiten Korsikas) Bonifacio und Corte mit dem Restonicatal, das Tal das im September ein wildromantisches idyllisches Tal ist, und im Juli oder August einen Massenansturm erlebt wie Lloret de Mar.


Wenn du von der Landschaft gefangen bist gibt es kein Entkommen, du wirst immer wieder hin müssen


----------



## fatz (14. Juli 2010)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> Immerhin sind wir in Sardinien auch durchs Gebirge gekommen.


ich kenn beide inseln. aber sowas wie die strassen gerade an der korsischen 
westkueste hab ich in sardinien nicht gefunden. da passen an manchen stellen
schon autos nicht leicht aneinander vorbei. hupen vor der kurve ist pflicht, sonst
denkt der gegenverkehr es ist frei...
du wirst vermutlich durchkommen, schliesslich faehrt da auch der linienbus, 
aber spassig ist was anderes und urlaub auch. ausser du stehst da drauf.


----------



## pedale3 (14. Juli 2010)

...lasst doch einfach diesen sch$$ß WW zuhause. Die häßlichen Teile verschandeln doch die hübsche Insel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (14. Juli 2010)

@pedale3
danke!


----------



## Matze. (14. Juli 2010)

pedale3 schrieb:


> ...lasst doch einfach diesen sch$$ß WW zuhause. Die häßlichen Teile verschandeln doch die hübsche Insel!





Die Insel ist nicht hübsch sondern einfach sensationell schön
Wohnwagen ist eine Lebensphilosophie über die nicht diskutiert wird ebenso wie Leichtbau bei Bikes


Wobei du recht hast, ohne Wohnwagen wird es vermutlich billiger, Zimmer oder Bungalows auf CP´s gibt es in Hülle und Fülle, September ist schon Nachsaison, da gibt es überall etwas.
Ich würde es mir durchrechnen, ich habe meinen Wohnwagen auch schon zu Hause gelassen, und ein Mobilhome genommen für 18 Tage, das war insgesamt wesentlich billiger.
Zu einer sauberen Rechnung gehören natürlich auch die höheren Autobahngebühren, der Spritmehrverbrauch und vor allem die viel teurere Fähre.
Auf der Insel selbst bist du mit Auto alleine wesentlich flexibler.


----------



## Matze. (14. Juli 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> @pedale3
> danke!





Jaja, klopft euch nur gegenseitig auf die Schultern, ihr unerfahrenen Besitzlosen


----------



## Schwarzspecht (15. Juli 2010)

Ihr habt ja recht und doch wieder nicht. So ein Wohnwagen (den wir eigentlich auch niemals haben wollten) ist sowas von gemütlich ...
Und ergibt mit Vorzelt und pipapo ein richtig schönes temporäres Zuhause. Und man kommt immer sehr leicht mit den Holländern ins Gespräch ...

Danke für eure Tipps, werde mir das am WE noch im Detail anschauen!


----------



## fatz (15. Juli 2010)

Matze. schrieb:


> Jaja, klopft euch nur gegenseitig auf die Schultern, ihr unerfahrenen Besitzlosen


mir ist das gefaehrt lieber:


----------



## Matze. (15. Juli 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> mir ist das gefaehrt lieber:





Jetzt noch den Geländeeimer gegen einen Multivan tauschen und einen Wohnwagen hinten dran dann ist es perfekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DFG (15. Juli 2010)

Wer will schon mit Holländern reden

Fähren bucht man über die Turisarda in Ratingen. Die können die letzten cent rausquetschen und von Livorno aus wird es nicht so teuer. Man meide die Fähren von Frankreich aus.
Trails, mh, nah ja, ich sag mal ich habe keine Lust auf die meisten, zu steil, zu ruppig, zu zugewuchert und die Straßen machen nicht so viel Spaß. Sardinien ist da angenehmer.
Reiseführer:
ReiseKowHow Verlag
Manfred Müller Verlang
Veltinger Verlag
Karten von Michelin. Vor Ort gibt es Karten aus der Blauenreihe die sind sagenhaft.
Gruß
DFG der mit MultiVan und Wohnwagen am 24.07. auf die Fähre fährt.
Nur Tauchen, Rotwein trinken und fiesen stinkenden Käse essen.


----------



## pedale3 (15. Juli 2010)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> .. schönes temporäres Zuhause. Und man kommt immer sehr leicht mit den Holländern ins Gespräch ...
> 
> Danke für eure Tipps, werde mir das am WE noch im Detail anschauen!



...dann aber auch die Spelunka Schlucht von Elva mit dem Hollandrad runter fahren.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (15. Juli 2010)

DFG schrieb:


> der mit MultiVan und Wohnwagen am 24.07. auf die Fähre fährt.
> Nur Tauchen, Rotwein trinken und fiesen stinkenden Käse essen.



Schönen Urlaub! Schickst du uns mal ein paar Fotos hierher?


----------



## DFG (16. Juli 2010)

Ja, kann ich machen, wenn ich das mir mal anschaue wie das hier funktioniert. Geht aber nur Überwasser. Die UWKamera ist vor zwei Jahren in Südfrankreich abgesoffen
Danke und bis denne


----------



## Matze. (18. Juli 2010)

DFG schrieb:


> Ja, kann ich machen, wenn ich das mir mal anschaue wie das hier funktioniert. Geht aber nur Überwasser. Die UWKamera ist vor zwei Jahren in Südfrankreich abgesoffen
> Danke und bis denne



Bedeutet das, das erste mal Korsika


----------



## DFG (19. Juli 2010)

Nöh, warum?


----------



## Schwarzspecht (23. Juli 2010)

Wir haben noch fleißig recherchiert und gegoogelt und eure Vorschläge angeschaut. Ein paar Campingplätze sind aber offensichtlich auch sehr winzig und nur bedingt mit Wowa-Plätzen ausgestattet. Kennt jemand diese hier:
http://www.camping-calvi.com
http://www.camping-labaiedesvoiles.com


----------



## Schwarzspecht (25. Juli 2010)

http://www.camping-calvi.com
http://www.camping-labaiedesvoiles.com

Sorry, der erste Link war nicht okay!

Noch eine Frage: kommt man denn mit WoWa an der Ostküste generell besser voran (auch bis in den Süden)?


----------



## baumannma (26. Juli 2010)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> Uiuiuiuiui, das sieht ja lecker aus - wie ist es denn da mit Wandren und Radln?
> 
> Und danke mal zwischendurch für dein Tipps!


 

ich war vor zwei wochen für zwei wochen in korsika zum wandern und radeln...was soll ich sagen, es ist wunderbar...wunderbar hart aber auch! erstens war es 24h über 30°C, schatten gibts eigentlich fast keinen und daher einfach brutal heiss! wir sind dann insgesamt 3x biken und 4x wandern gegangen. ausgangsort war immer calvi, hatten da eine wohnung.
wenn du die ganze insel sehen willst bleib nicht an einem ort, du hast keine chance von calvi aus in einer normalen zeit irgendwo im süden zu sein, die küstenstrasse ist wunderschön allerdings kannst du mit 15km/h schnitt rechnen, also kein vorwärtskommen. 
zum biken hatte ich die touren aus dem netz, zum wandern aus dem "wandern auf korsika" von "Dumont aktiv", da sind 35 wandertouren drin.
alles in allem ist es eine super schöne insel, zum biken geil wenn auch anstrengend, das gleiche gilt auch fürs wandern. 
falls fragen autauchen melde dich...


----------



## Schwarzspecht (27. Juli 2010)

baumannma schrieb:


> (...) zum biken hatte ich die touren aus dem netz (...)



Hallo,

kannst du da genauer werden? 

Wir tendieren momentan auch Richtung Calvi, wollten die 2, 2,5 Wochen aber evtl. ohne Ortswechsel planen (dann machen wir den Süden eben nä. Jahr).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baumannma (27. Juli 2010)

touren sind alle von hier:

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/suche-karte.html

zudem wollte ich noch von Rother Verlag ein Korsika Bike Führer der allerdings leider nicht lieferbar war

http://www.rother.de/titpage/5016.php

Calvi selber hat eine geile kleine runde von der Kirche/kapelle Notre Dame de la Serra mit einem tricky trail runter (links von der kapelle her gesehen).


----------



## Matze. (28. Juli 2010)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> http://www.camping-calvi.com
> http://www.camping-labaiedesvoiles.com
> 
> Sorry, der erste Link war nicht okay!
> ...





Der CP La Pinede ist okay, (war zumindest vor Jahren so). 
Die Ostküste ist zum runterfahren kein Problem, bis Solenzara gibt es kaum Kurven, und immer nur breite Landstraße. Ab der Südküste bei Bonifacio wird es dann beschwerlicher, da ab dort die Kurvenorgie losgeht.
Landschaftlich ist die Ostküste  bis Solenzara sehr fade, die Highlights sind im Hinterland versteckt.



> alles in allem ist es eine super schöne insel, zum biken geil wenn auch anstrengend, das gleiche gilt auch fürs wandern.



Das mag im Bereich Balagne gelten, vielleicht auch noch im Desert des Agriates, weite Teile der Insel sind aber fürs biken im eigentlichen Sinne völlig ungeeignet. Wandern ist dagegen auf der ganzen Insel top


----------



## baumannma (28. Juli 2010)

weiss ich nicht, wir waren in L'ill Rousse/Calvi/Ajaccio am biken, denke aber auch am Cap Corse oben ist es möglich. und wenn man ein bisschen sucht sicher auch im Landesinnern, wo auch immer. kommt halt auch immer drauf an was man fahren will, wir waren aber auf relativ technisch leichten wege unterwegs ohne lange schiebe/tragepassagen. ich würde das bike jedenfalls sofort wieder mitnehmen und nächstes mal mehr biken als wander ;-)


----------



## clemson (28. Juli 2010)

www.bergradln.info
ein paar touren aber scho ein paar jährchen her


----------



## Matze. (28. Juli 2010)

baumannma schrieb:


> weiss ich nicht, wir waren in L'ill Rousse/Calvi/Ajaccio am biken, denke aber auch am Cap Corse oben ist es möglich. und wenn man ein bisschen sucht sicher auch im Landesinnern, wo auch immer. kommt halt auch immer drauf an was man fahren will, wir waren aber auf relativ technisch leichten wege unterwegs ohne lange schiebe/tragepassagen. ich würde das bike jedenfalls sofort wieder mitnehmen und nächstes mal mehr biken als wander ;-)




Ahja, Cap Corse, daran dachte ich ja bisher gar nicht, das wurde bei meinen bisherigen Besuchen immer stiefmüptterlich behandelt. Das stimmt, da hat es einige Schotterpisten, auch an der Südspitze gibt es einige Schotterwege. Im Landesinneren (da war ich schon oft) ist nicht viel zu finden, viel enge Wege mit Macchia überwuchert, fast immer unfahrbare Trails.
Allerdings bin ich durch häufige Südtirol und Gardaseebesuche sowie einem Top Bikerevier vor der Haustüre doch sehr verwöhnt.
Und was dazu kommt, ich bin auch eine begeisterte Rotsocke d.h. Wandern ist eine weitere Leidenschaft von mir, und auf den korsischen Wanderungen (und das waren nicht wenige) ist mir noch nie ein Biker begegnet.


----------



## Matze. (28. Juli 2010)

clemson schrieb:


> www.bergradln.info
> ein paar touren aber scho ein paar jährchen her





Scheint so, denn der besagte Campingplatz ist, so meine ich der Le Tamaris, und der ist leider seit ein paar Jahren geschlossen laut Korsika-Forum. 
Für mich nicht ganz verständlich, denn die landschaftliche Lage, und die Gestaltung des Platzes auf Terrassen ist grandios. Es sind nur ein paar Gehminuten bis in die Stadt, und die besagte Revellata Halbinsel liegt vor einem, der Capu di a Veta der Hausberg Calvis gleich neben einem. 
Problem ist vermutlich der fehlende Strand und die schwache Auslastung in der Nebensaison, da in dieser Zeit alles zu den Stränden am Sandstrand in der großen Bucht drängt.
Allerdings waren die Pisten an der Revellata und am Berg vor etwa 5 Jahren alle noch für jeden Verkehr offen, was zur Folge hatte daß auch Enduristen das Terrain beackerten und die Biker und Wanderer einstaubten. Meist sind die Kamikazefahrer Korsen die sich da austoben.
Was sich sicher auch lohnen kann, wäre eine Anfrage beim Rhomberg Reisen in Bregenz, die fleigen mehrmals wöchentlich nach Calvi und betreiben das Feriendorf störrischer Esel. Die bieten auch komplette Sportpakete, Wanderungen etc. an.


----------



## clemson (28. Juli 2010)

Matze. schrieb:


> Scheint so, denn der besagte Campingplatz ist, so meine ich der Le Tamaris, und der ist leider seit ein paar Jahren geschlossen laut Korsika-Forum.
> .



das ist leider war, waren 2006 nochmal da, aber da war er auch schon dicht...sind dann auf einen anderen Platz in Calvi gewesen..der war auch ganz fein aber nicht mehr so eine perfekte lage wie der alte


----------



## Schwarzspecht (13. Juni 2011)

pedale3 schrieb:


> ...lasst doch einfach diesen sch$$ß WW zuhause. Die häßlichen Teile verschandeln doch die hübsche Insel!



So, ist mal wieder soweit. Und evtl. bleibt das Ding dieses Mal wirklich zuhause - falls wir ein Wohnmobil günstig gemietet kriegen. Wir waren letztes Jahr kurz in Calvi und sind dann die restliche Zeit in Bodri (L'Île Rousse) gewesen - das war echt klasse: nix mehr los, schöner Strand und zum Biken ganz okay - vier, fünf Wanderungen gemacht und gegrillt wie die Weltmeister (nebenbei noch die Campingplatz-Katzen versorgt und mit den Platznachbarn aus Sachsen die deutsche Einheit gelebt; Wein war sehr gut, Wetter Spitze!). 

Dieses Jahr soll es mehr in den Süden gehen - kennt wer Porto Vecchio und die Gegen dort? Ist das zu touristisch oder für die zweite Septemberhälfte okay? Oder ist die Westküste schnuckliger?

Und noch eine Frage: wir bekamen letztes Jahr einenTipp zur Buchung der Fähre, war ein Reisebüro/Reiseveranstalter aus Düsseldorf (oder so, auf jeden Fall Westen) - kam das von hier?


----------



## omnio (14. Juni 2011)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> Und noch eine Frage: wir bekamen letztes Jahr einenTipp zur Buchung der Fähre, war ein Reisebüro/Reiseveranstalter aus Düsseldorf (oder so, auf jeden Fall Westen) - kam das von hier?


 
Ich denke auch über Korsika nach und würde meine Fähre direkt bei Mobyline online buchen. Habe ich schon letztes Jahr für Sardinien gemacht, funktioniert problemlos und ist sehr günstig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DFG (14. Juni 2011)

Moin,
Porto Veccio ist im September fast ausgestorben. Das Hauptgeschäft läuft dort zwischen Juli und August. Ich fahre nicht zum Radfahren hin sondern zum Tauchen, so das ich zu den Trails nicht so viel sagen kann. Was ich gesehen habe, war entweder schön einfach und flach, oder richtig verblockt und steil.
Da es im wesentlichen zwei Gesellschaften gibt, die Korsika anfahren und die das Preisgefüge bestimmen, würde ich bei der Turisarda in Ratingen mal durchklingeln. Die Direktbuchung ist nur zu empfehlen, wenn man sich Fahrplan und der Tarifstrucktur auskennt, sonst zahlt man drauf.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (14. Juni 2011)

DFG schrieb:


> Turisarda in Ratingen



Ah, jetzt ja - vielen Dank, war mir nicht mehr eingefallen!



DFG schrieb:


> Moin,
> Porto Veccio ist im September fast ausgestorben



Wir zieren uns noch ein wenig schon am 3./4. September zu fahren - immerhin noch eine Woche Ferien in BaWü und Bayern ...

Tauchen wäre ja auch was, aber mein Schein gammelt schon seit Jahren (und nur einem Kurs) unbenutzt rum. Wie ist es denn mit Schnorcheln?

Danke für die Infos!


----------



## DFG (15. Juni 2011)

Die Woche macht nix, im Juli die Franzosen, im August die Italiener. Schnorchel geht ganz gut, da es viele kleine Buchten mit Stein gibt. Wenn du tauchen willst, brauchst du eine TTU die nicht älter als ein Jahr ist!! Und Scheine außerhalb der CMAS sind ganz pöse in Frankreich.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (16. Juni 2011)

DFG schrieb:


> Die Woche macht nix, im Juli die Franzosen, im August die Italiener. Schnorchel geht ganz gut, da es viele kleine Buchten mit Stein gibt. Wenn du tauchen willst, brauchst du eine TTU die nicht älter als ein Jahr ist!! Und Scheine außerhalb der CMAS sind ganz pöse in Frankreich.



Kannst du in und um Porto Vecchio noch was empfehlen - Campingplatz, Strand, sonstige Unterkünfte?


----------



## DFG (16. Juni 2011)

Die Campingplätze sind m.E. alle ganz gut, einer ist eine Blankbude. Sonstige Unterkünft such mal Rosumarinum. Das ist eine Feriensiedlung außerhalb von Porto Vecchio und außerhalb der Ferien zu bezahlen.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (20. Juni 2011)

Habe noch ein letztes Anliegen: habe ja letztes Jahr hier gelernt, dass die Westküste (düdlich von Calvi) mit Wohnwagen pfui ist - aber wie schauts aus, wenn wir mit dem Wohni von Bastia nach Porto Vecchio fahren wollten, ist das machbar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DFG (20. Juni 2011)

Von der Fähre runter, auf die Küstenstraße, eine Ampel, vor Porto Vecchio gibt es eine Kreisverkehrexplosion. Wenn das kein Dopppelachser mit Überbreite ist. Kein Problem ca. 2 1/2 Stunden ohne enge Kehren und extreme Steigungen.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (20. Juni 2011)

DFG schrieb:


> Von der Fähre runter, auf die Küstenstraße, eine Ampel, vor Porto Vecchio gibt es eine Kreisverkehrexplosion. Wenn das kein Dopppelachser mit Überbreite ist. Kein Problem ca. 2 1/2 Stunden ohne enge Kehren und extreme Steigungen.



Danke, kannst du das meiner Frau noch mit Zertifizierung und Stempel und Garantie samt Gewährleistung geben? Die hat ein wenig Horror vor Kurvenfahrten ...


----------



## DFG (20. Juni 2011)

Ey und wie kommt Ihr auf die Fähre..........


----------



## Schwarzspecht (20. Juni 2011)

Da lass ich immer die Luft aus dem Wohnwagen und klemme ihn unter den Arm - meine Frau kriegt aber trotzdem die Augen verbunden ...


----------



## DFG (20. Juni 2011)

Hauptsache du mußt sie nicht erschießen.......


----------

